# Book Cliffs Archery Buck



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I just got back from a week on the Book Cliffs. What an amazing place and what an amazing hunt! Harvesting this buck was the culminating experience of a great adventure. Thanks to Critter, Goofy, Stuckduck, Bucksnort and anyone else who gave me scouting advice and intel on the unit. Also, thanks to NHS and Basinbowhunter who loaned me equipment, scouted with me, and hunted with me. A big thanks to my brother-in-law, Robert, who helped me get on this buck. It was a humorous and frustrating experience as we tried to communicate with each other through binoculars at 200 yards with hand signals, smoke signals, animal actions, etc... :grin:

The Book Cliffs may be my new favorite spot on Earth.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

that is Awesome!


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful buck. Those are some fuzzy antlers


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Congrats that's a nice looking buck, I'll be heading out that way at the end of the month for the muzzleloader


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on an awesome buck!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Swampy_Dog said:


> Congrats that's a nice looking buck, I'll be heading out that way at the end of the month for the muzzleloader


I'll share what I've learned if you are interested. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice buck AF!

Gotta love those burn scares out there..;-)..


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome job getting it done sir.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful buck! Very well done and CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

What a great looking buck. Congrats! Let's hear the story of how you got it done


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

great buck! Congrats!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

bekins24 said:


> What a great looking buck. Congrats! Let's hear the story of how you got it done


We saw tons of deer every day. I was impressed with the quantity and quality of deer. We almost never went back to camp during the day because there were always deer to stalk. It got to be exhausting, to be honest.  We literally hunted from 6:15am to 8:15pm non-stop every day, and saw 30-70 bucks every day.

Anyhow, we spotted this buck with about 12 others bedded amongst some rocks and 6-8 foot scrub oak. He was the 3rd or 4th largest in the herd. I started my stalk about 10am, circling out and coming straight down from the top of the ridge, wind in my face. Once I was in the herd, I moved only when gusts of wind blew to cover my sound and movement. It worked. By 12:30, I was 20 yards from this buck who was bedded behind a large scrub. All I could see was antlers. He eventually stood up and looked down hill. That was a mistake on his part--I was standing uphill.

My brother-in-law watched it from 200 yards across a draw, giving me signals to move left/right/up/down, which was crucial. It is amazing how different everything looks once you've moved.

I've included some pics that show more of the terrain where we hunted. It is a beautiful, rugged, place. It was a fantastic hunt and an amazing overall experience. We saw bears, bison, elk, deer, wild horses, various raptors, and lots of beautiful scenary.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice job!

How many bucks did you put a stalk on? Or was it just multiple every day you were there?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

BigT said:


> Nice job!
> 
> How many bucks did you put a stalk on? Or was it just multiple every day you were there?


I think I did 8 stalks in 6 days. My brother in law did 3 stalks in 5 days. He was being pretty discerning about which deer he would chase. Of course some of those stalks took all day. One funny, horrible story: I found a really big deer, like 190" big. I started the stalk at about 10:00. By 2:42, I was 60 yards out with only 20 more to go before I'd be in shooting position. My boots were off, my pack was off, I was moving at a snail's pace. I was investing every ounce of mental and physical effort into harvesting this once-in-a-lifetime deer. I know it was 2:42 because just then a work alarm went off on my phone. I was devastated. Fortunately, I had a backup buck 300 yards away. I spent the next 2 1/2 hours getting set up on him, only to miss the shot when he stood up. That was a hard day.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

AF CYN said:


> I think I did 8 stalks in 6 days. My brother in law did 3 stalks in 5 days. He was being pretty discerning about which deer he would chase. Of course some of those stalks took all day. One funny, horrible story: I found a really big deer, like 190" big. I started the stalk at about 10:00. By 2:42, I was 60 yards out with only 20 more to go before I'd be in shooting position. My boots were off, my pack was off, I was moving at a snail's pace. I was investing every ounce of mental and physical effort into harvesting this once-in-a-lifetime deer. I know it was 2:42 because just then a work alarm went off on my phone. I was devastated. Fortunately, I had a backup buck 300 yards away. I spent the next 2 1/2 hours getting set up on him, only to miss the shot when he stood up. That was a hard day.


Oh man... That sucks! Sounds like a way fun place to do an archery deer hunt though!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

CONGRATS!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats AFCYN! Way to get it done!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

This is why my phone is always off when I am in the hills. I certainly don't need that to happen when I am stalking a critter. I am good enough at screwing things up without the help of technology:grin:. Plus the disconnect is always good for the soul.



AF CYN said:


> I think I did 8 stalks in 6 days. My brother in law did 3 stalks in 5 days. He was being pretty discerning about which deer he would chase. Of course some of those stalks took all day. One funny, horrible story: I found a really big deer, like 190" big. I started the stalk at about 10:00. By 2:42, I was 60 yards out with only 20 more to go before I'd be in shooting position. My boots were off, my pack was off, I was moving at a snail's pace. I was investing every ounce of mental and physical effort into harvesting this once-in-a-lifetime deer. I know it was 2:42 because just then a work alarm went off on my phone. I was devastated. Fortunately, I had a backup buck 300 yards away. I spent the next 2 1/2 hours getting set up on him, only to miss the shot when he stood up. That was a hard day.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

What a beauty! Job well done and I envy the fun you had down there! It's been much, much too long since I walked that country!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a beauty and what a story.

Congratulations.


----------

